# Audioquest Cables - Dielectric Bias System - Do you Believe It?



## BigEat

I am a fan of Audioquest and usually buy their "Colorado" level or higher interconnects. These of course come with the Dielectric Bias System (DBS) which is the little device on the input side of the interconnect. It is designed to align the polarity of the insulation allowing for more efficient transfer of energy through the cable by dissipating energy storage in the insulation itself.

 Okay, as an engineer, I get the theory. But, does anyone believe it works or is actually audible?


----------



## vcoheda

i like AQ cables.

 the DBS system seems to make sense. i think this article supports it. good read too.

SoundStage! The Y-Files - EAResponsible Wiring (5/2000)


----------



## BigEat

Thanks V. Yeah, I've seen that article and as I mentined, the science seems sound, I'm just not sure I can hear a difference. Nevertheless, as you suggest, the cables are so good anyway, I'm willing to pay for them, so the system in a way is a "throw in". I've just been playing with it, and I don't think I can tell.


----------



## thejoneser

I'd like to think the DBS works. I sold 39ft (total) of Cardas Golden Reference balanced ICs and replaced it with AQ Sky. The difference is astonishing. My rig has never sounded better.


----------



## freckling

Heh, this could turn into a really touchy subject...


----------



## BigEat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thejoneser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd like to think the DBS works. I sold 39ft (total) of Cardas Golden Reference balanced ICs and replaced it with AQ Sky. The difference is astonishing. My rig has never sounded better._

 

Now that's really interesting. It's a slightly different system on the Sky given the Sky's component differences. BTW, did you buy 39 feet of Sky? If so, I hope you didn't have to re-mortgage your house. I've always wanted to try it, but at roughly $400 per foot, yikes.


----------



## thejoneser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigEat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now that's really interesting. It's a slightly different system on the Sky given the Sky's component differences. BTW, did you buy 39 feet of Sky? If so, I hope you didn't have to re-mortgage your house. I've always wanted to try it, but at roughly $400 per foot, yikes._

 

Yep, it isn't cheap. But I did well selling the Cardas on Audiogon and then acquiring the AQ at a generous discount. Luckily friends don't let friends pay retail.


----------



## LFF

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thejoneser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, it isn't cheap. But I did well selling the Cardas on Audiogon and then acquiring the AQ at a generous discount. Luckily friends don't let friends pay retail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I wish I had friends like yours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If there was a retail cable brand that I would want in my system then it would most certainly be AQ cables as well.


----------



## fjf

Of course, they didn't think of using a good isolating agent with no polarity...Is it magnetic?. Is it some kind of plastic with magnetized particles suspended?. Unless Teflon or polyethylene or vinyl or other insulators have polarity...I wonder why they are not used to make magnets or compasses...


----------

